# Gay Romance Anyone? :3



## LukaAmero (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm looking for a literate roleplayer interested into making a romance between my bunny and some kind of carnivore considering they would normally be a meal.  

www.furaffinity.net: My Adopted Character~<3 by LukaAmero
This is my character Tafer a little cutie if I do say so myself.  Please shoot me a message if you're interested and I'll send a starter.


----------



## FlufflesKitten (May 18, 2016)

if its gay im in


----------



## Traven V (May 20, 2016)

I might try. I sounds fun <3


----------



## MoonlightTwinkle (May 23, 2016)

Is lesbian okay? I don't want to spoil anyone's gay fun


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 23, 2016)

Hey luka lets go I'm in plus were closer to the same age. Also i have a fox sona if you want a Natural enemy.


----------

